# Mitsubishi Interplay System X-10 belts



## simpsons01 (May 19, 2011)

I just acquired a Mitsubishi Interplay System X-10, but the record player would not work. I opened the back up and found the large belt completely ruined and also a smaller belt that moves the stylus broken as well. Does anyone know the size of these two belts and can help me out?


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

simpsons01 said:


> I just acquired a Mitsubishi Interplay System X-10, but the record player would not work. I opened the back up and found the large belt completely ruined and also a smaller belt that moves the stylus broken as well. Does anyone know the size of these two belts and can help me out?


try here. Only needles listed but they might rustle up a belt as well


----------



## simpsons01 (May 19, 2011)

I'm only seeing the X-7, do you know if they might use the same parts?


----------



## cja1231 (May 30, 2011)

I have this unit. I had it restored after 13 years of storage so I don't know the belt sizes. However, I understand that this model was also called the MC-8000 so you may be able to find compatible belts by searching for that model as well. Here's a page I found in case it helps.

http://www.lptunes.com

Happy hunting!


----------

